# e-deklaracje, pity

## phd

Udało  mi się złożyć pity (PIT-37, PIT-38 ) za pomocą programu e-deklaracje ściągniętego ze strony Ministerstwa Finansów www.e-deklaracje.gov.pl .

Krótkie howto:

Użyłem dostępnych w głównej gałęzi portage programów ( moje flagi to głównie sam profil default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde) 

1. app-text/acroread-9.4.2

2. www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.153.1

3.Z overlaya o nazwie sabayon zemergowałem     dev-util/adobe-air-sdk-bin-2.5 

4 Ze stony Ministerstwa pobrałem aplikację   app_e-DeklaracjeDesktop.air, którą zapisałem na swojej lokalnej kartotece   

Upewniłem się kwalletmengerem że działa kwallet, pozwoliłem otwierać go przez inne aplikacje, KDE mam zainstalowane w okrojonej wersji do kdebase-meta + konqueror + kmail + ksnapshot.

5. Otworzyłem z dysku e-deklaracje używając konquerora i wypełniłem swoje PIT-37+O oraz PIT38, sprawdziłem czy wszystkie pola są poprawnie wypełnione i zapisałem je w wersji roboczej przygotowanej do wysłania. 

6. Pierwsza próba wysłania nie powiodła się, zauważyłem, że w lewym dolnym rogu aplikacji była informacja Połączenie z internetem nieaktywne  co było bzdurą. Zamknąłem więc aplikację. Pewnie nie miało to większego znaczenia, ale na wszelki wypadek otworzyłem ją z dysku za pomocą firefoxa wskazując jako program otwierający /opt/bin/airstart . W chwili ponownego ładowania się programu (+pluginy,słownik etc.) zauważyłem, że połączenie z internetem było aktywne, więc szybko otworzyłem przygotowane na gotowo wersje (robocze) pitów i je wysłałem klikając na zielony przycisk w dolnym prawym rogu aplikacji. Po wysłaniu każdego PITa aplikacja znowu się zawieszała, więc ją zabijałem. Po powtórnym otwarciu zauważałem, że w aplikacji zmieniał się kolejno status wypełnionego pitu na Wysłane a potem na Wysłane-przyjęte !!!. W końcu otworzyłem najpierw nadanie numeru wysłanego pitu, a potem już Urzędowe Potwierdzenia Odbioru. Na wszelki wypadek je wydrukowałem. Po dalszych zmaganiach otworzyłem w e-deklaracji złożone PITy 37 i 38, w których na końcu automatycznie (!) pojawiły się numery nadane przez Ministerstwo, teraz mogłem je sobie spokojnie wydrukować i zapisać na dysk.   :Smile: 

----------

## phd

Nie mogłem znaleźć żadego opisu jak inni wypełniają pity na Gentoo. Wyszukiwanie przez search na tym forum u mnie daje zero tekstów. Dziwne! - bo przynajmniej ten zeszłoroczny wątek powinien się pokazywać.

Tak więc, nie wiem czy ktokolwiek to czyta, ale dzięki w/w opisowi z zeszłego roku, również w tym roku, udało mi się złożyć pity w tym roku. Od zeszłego roku trochę się zmieniło, ale od początku. 

1. Zaktualizowałem portage dla amd64 z defaultowymi flagami KDE wszystkie pakiety (25 kwietnia 2012), w tym kde-base, kmail, acroread. 

2. Ze względu na problemy jakie miałem z działaniem wyskakujących okienek AcrobatReadera (od pewnego czasu też go nie używam)  doinstalowałem dodatkowo: 

sun-jre-bin z flagami "jce nsplugin"

xorg-x11 którego od pewnego czasu już też nie miałem na laptopie

emul-linux-x86-java

cups-pdf, aby wydrukować dla siebie do pliku pita.

Ustawiłem w eselect pluginy javy zgodnie z manualami Gentoo dla multilib amd64. 

2. Sciągnąłem aktualną wersję app_e-DeklaracjeDesktop.air oraz przedpotopowego adobe-air-sdk-bin z overlay'a o nazwie sabayon.

3. Otworzyłem kwallet uruchamiając Ctr-L w kmail. 

4. Otworzyłem w konquerorze e-Delkaracje i wypełniłem swój PIT-37. W tym roku e-Deklaracja bez problemu wysłała i potwierdziła przyjęcie PITa. 

Warto korzystać z zapisywania wersji roboczej. Poza tym nie wiem, czy przypadkiem doinsalowanie sun-jce-bin jako zależności dla sun-jre-bin (uwaga flagi) nie było konieczne, aby w końcu pozbyć się wyskakującego okienka JavaScript Window  w e-Dekraracji krzyczącego o niewypełnionych polach i innych błędach. 

Ten, kto napisał, że e-Deklaracje można wypełnić pod linuksem, nie ma chyba zielonego pojęcia o linuksie. Podobno na windowsach wypełnia się toto w 20 minut, mnie na Gentoo eksperymenty z ustaleniem poprawnych zależności dla e-Deklaracji zajęły to 2 dni. Żeby mieć prawo pisać, że e-Delkaracja działa na linuksie, osoby biorące za to pieniądze powinni przygotować przynajmniej po jednym pliku rpm, deb, e-build dla trzech wybranych przez siebie trzech dystrybucjach opartych odpowiednio na Debianie, RedHatcie i Gentoo, które by sprawdzały niezbędne zależności.

----------

## phd

Tegoroczne  notatka z użycia e-Deklaracji pod Gentoo. Konfiguracja na amd64: kdebase-meta, konqueror, flagi podobne jak wyżej.

1. Odkomentowałem w /etc/make.conf zeszłoroczną linię umożliwiającą pobranie e-buildów z overlaya o nazwie sabayon przez portage

```
source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

2. Pobrałem adobe-air poleceniem

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge adobe-air-sdk-bin

```

3. Pobrałem ręcznie tegoroczną wersję e-Deklaracji air i zapisałem ją w zeszłorocznym katalogu. Automatyczna aktualizacja oczywiście nie działa. W tym roku e-Deklaracja ma trochę inną nazwę, poprzednia nazywała się app_eDeklaracje....air tegoroczna nie ma przedrostka app_.

4. Wypełniłem swoje pity w nowej e-Deklaracji, która rozpoznała strukturę moich pitów z lat ubiegłych. Zapisałem wersje robocze nowych pitów gotowych do wysłania.

5. Przy wysyłaniu okazało się, że istotne jest, aby nie otwierać e-Deklaracji bezpośrednio, ale spod Konquerora. Prawdopodobnie związane jest to z dostępem do kwallet.  Przy pierwszej próbie elekrotnicznego wysłania bezpośrednio z e-Deklaracji pojawia się okienko javy, które skutecznie uniemożliwia wysłanie, dlatego trzeba e_Deklaracje uruchamiać spod Konquerora. Również wpisanie kwoty zeszłorocznego przychodu w otwierającym się oknie często kończyło się u mnie komunikatem nieprawidłowy format. W sumie po 10 minutach eksperymentów udało mi się wysłać skutecznie pity i wydrukować urzędowe potwierdzenie odbioru. A więc e-Deklaracja nadal od biedy działa pod Gentoo.

----------

## unK

Rada na przyszłość: najlepiej otwierać tę apkę przez /opt/bin/airstart - ja tak robiłem "od zawsze" (nie wiedziałem nawet, że można w przeglądarce) i nie miałem jak dotąd z niczym problemów (żadnego kombinowania z pluginami, kwalletem etc.).

----------

## phd

 *unK wrote:*   

> Rada na przyszłość: najlepiej otwierać tę apkę przez /opt/bin/airstart - ja tak robiłem "od zawsze" (nie wiedziałem nawet, że można w przeglądarce) i nie miałem jak dotąd z niczym problemów (żadnego kombinowania z pluginami, kwalletem etc.).

 

Ciekawe. Oczywiście ja też zawsze zaczynałem od otwierania e-deklaracji bezpośrednio z airstart - bo to najprostsza i wydawałoby się najbardziej sensowna metoda.  Niestety, z tego co pamiętam, taka metoda pozwalała mi jedynie wypełnić pita, zapisać go i ewentualnie wydrukować, ale nigdy nie udało mi się taką metodą złożyć pita i dostać on-line zwrotnego potwierdzenie odbioru z ministerstwa. Dlatego stosowałem metodę z przeglądarką i kwalletem - kiedyś podpatrzyłem to w jakiejś innej dystrybucji Linuxa. Czy tobie unK udało się bezpośrednio z airstart nie tylko wypełnić, ale i złożyć pita on-line i dostać urzędowe potwierdzenie odbioru z ministerstwa? Numer złożonego dokumentu pojawia się m.in. w prawym górnym rogu gotowej do wydrukowania pdf-owej wersji złożonego on-line pita. Przy okazji pytanie ilo bitowej wersji gentoo użyłeś i jakiego desktopu?

----------

## gexcite

A ja od trzech lat używam AIR-SDK.

Odpalam poleceniem

/opt/AIR-SDK/bin/adl /opt/AIR-apps/e-DeklaracjeDesktop/META-INF/AIR/application.xml /opt/AIR-apps/e-DeklaracjeDesktop/

Generalnie żadnych problemów. Wszystko działa elegancko

----------

## unK

 *phd wrote:*   

> Czy tobie unK udało się bezpośrednio z airstart nie tylko wypełnić, ale i złożyć pita on-line i dostać urzędowe potwierdzenie odbioru z ministerstwa?

 

Tak.

 *Quote:*   

> Przy okazji pytanie ilo bitowej wersji gentoo użyłeś i jakiego desktopu?

 

64 bity. Używam KDE.

----------

## ender74

Problem z połączeniem z internetem można rozwiązać deklarując zmienną środowiskową http_proxy

----------

## albatross

Trochę to pokomplikowane..  :Razz:  Zamiast ściągać apkę nie lepiej zrobić to w przeglądarce? Od 3 lat korzystam z e-pity.pl, wszystko pod ręką i działa bezbłędnie.

----------

## phd

Mam pytanie, czy komuś na gentoo-64 udało się złożyć elektronicznie zeznanie podatkowe (pity) za 2014? 

Jak widzę, po ostatnich zmianach dotyczących emulacji 32 bitowych programów na 64bitowym gentoo przestały działać e-build'y do instalacji adobe-air  z overlayów. Czy istnieje obecnie jakaś inna metoda złożenia elektronicznie zeznania bez tego programu. Jeśli nie ma to czy można coś wykorzystać np. z metody instalacji adobe-air dla debiana 7 czy ubuntu 14 dostępnego w tym roku (2015) na stronie ministerstwa?

http://www.finanse.mf.gov.pl/systemy-informatyczne/e-deklaracje/pytania-i-odpowiedzi/-/asset_publisher/U7Sn/content/33-instalacja-aplikacji-w-srodowisku-linux-na-platformie-64-bitowej

Jest tam m.in. taki tekst

 *Quote:*   

> 3.1. Instalacja środowiska Adobe AIR
> 
> Poniższy fragment instrukcji dotyczy systemów 64-bitowych
> 
> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
> ...

 

----------

